# Erste J2ME Applikation in NetBeans



## Katjushka (17. Jun 2007)

Hallo,
ich habe schon J2ME installiert und versuche es jetzt eine simple Applikation in NetBeans zu schreiben. J2ME läuft schon definitiv, weil ich schon ein "Hallo World" in J2ME Wireless Toolkit zum laufen gebracht habe. In NetBeans wähle ich unter New Project> Mobile (Mobile Application), dann wird mir vorgeschlagen "Install SDK/Platform/Emulator". Wie könnte ich denn den Standart Emulator verwenden und wo ist er zu finden?
Noch eine Frage: um den Toolkit runterzuladen, musste ich mich bei Sun registrieren. Im "Agreement" stand nichts von kosten, ich hoffe die Registrierung bindet nicht (hab eben ausnahmsweise mit nem echten Namen registiert, weil Sun ja ein seriöses Unternehmen ist).

Danke für die Antworten


----------



## Gast (18. Okt 2007)

lade dir die Netbeans beta6 in der vollen version herunter, da ist alles dabei und hat bei mir auf verschiedenen rechnern sofort gefunzt.
http://dlc.sun.com/netbeans/download/6_0/beta1/start.html?netbeans-6.0beta1-windows.exe


----------



## Kidao (5. Nov 2007)

NetBeans6 Beta2 ist raus!  :applaus:


----------

